
Scientific proof: Nobody hates hipsters more than hipsters - jaybol
http://blogs.westword.com/showandtell/2010/09/scientific_proof_nobody_hates.php
======
goalieca
I was a hipster before it was cool.

The article basically states what we already know. They hate to think of
themselves as pop-culture pawns.

